# Setting up my first saltwater aquarium



## vtguy09 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
After having much success with my very proliific dwarf seahorses I am ready to start a larger saltwater aquarium. I am wondering if BOTH live sand and live rock are neccesary. I would like to do just live sand. Will I run into problems doing this weithout live rock?
thanks,
Brian


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Brian, 

Live rock is not "necessary", but you would be ill advised to do a marine setup without substantial amounts of live rock. EVERYTHING you do in a saltwater tank is easier and more natural with live rock. I personally think that the availabilty of live rock has changed the hobby and made it possible for wide spread success.

I assume cost is an issue, so check this out:
Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock

I set up my 180 with dry rock from Marco. Here is my 180 link:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-reef-build-21979/


----------

